# Neues leichtes 29" Race Hardtail für die Wintersession !!!



## DerDOM (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche Eure Hilfe.
Ich suche eine Hardtail was schnell und leicht ist.
Carbon oder Alu ist egal.
Es sollte auch Alltagstauglich sein um damit ins BÃ¼ro zufahren.

Preis sollte unter 2000 â¬ liegen, bevorzugt von Versender wie Rose / Canyon /Radon .....

Ãbersetzung dachte ich da an 2x10(38-24 / 11-36) aber vlt habt ich noch bessere Tips.

Berge fahr ich keine da es diese in meiner Umgebung nicht gibt.
Also nur gerade StraÃen / Feldewege oder durch den Wald.
Ihm sollte Dreck und dicker Schnee nichts ausmachen!

Es soll schnell / leicht und ne gute Figur machen.
Ich bin 190cm groÃ.
Wiege 83kg.
SL 91cm.

Hoffe Ihr kÃ¶nnt mir helfen !


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (5. Dezember 2013)

Servus,

bei deiner größe würde ich auf auf jeden fall zum 29er greifen.

also von canyon finde ich das cf sl 7.9 für 1999 ganz interessant.
ist ja carbon. gabel ist die SID. finde ich persönlich besser wie fox, da man da den service selber machen kann und bei fox müsste man die gabel kostenintensiver einschicken.
zur X9 kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, bin ich noch nicht gefahren, wird aber wohl auch gut funktionieren. Die GripShift drehgriffe finde ich richtig cool.
Das cf sl 6.9 würde ich nicht nehmen, hat schwere laufräder und ist relativ einfach ausgestattet. da dann lieber zum alurahmen greifen.

Das radon zr race 29 10.0 mit alurahmen finde ich auch ganz interessant. komplette X0 gruppe, dt laufräder und SID gabel. Die Farbe muss einem halt gefallen, aber so ein echt gutes rad.

Von Rose wäre das Mr.Big 2 vielleicht interessant.

Wenn du im Winter damit fährst ,dann musst du das rad immer deutlich mehr pflegen. aber da gibts sicher genügend tipps im internet.

Zur Übersetzung, also ich fahre 39-26/11-36 und komme damit klar. wohne aber in einer region, wo's schon auch anstiege über 35% gibt.
daher empfinde ich 38-24 also etwas sehr klein. zumindest das große blatt würde ich evtl. durch ein 40er oder 42er ersetzen.

auch sehr interessant finde ich von canyon das cf slx 9.9, kostet aber dann 2999.
ansonsten schau doch mal den canyon outlet durch, vielleicht findest du da was
https://www.canyon.com/outlet/list.html?type=mtb#A1031636

ich hoffe ich konnte bisschen helfen.

Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDOM (5. Dezember 2013)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> also von canyon finde ich das cf sl 7.9 für 1999 ganz interessant.
> ist ja carbon. gabel ist die SID.
> 
> zur X9 kann ich dir nicht viel sagen, bin ich noch nicht gefahren, wird aber wohl auch gut funktionieren. Die GripShift drehgriffe finde ich richtig cool.
> ...



Hallo Alex,

danke für deine erste Hilfe.
Was die Übersetzung angeht sollte ich vlt. doch über 3 Fach dann nachdenken.
Hast Du paar Tips für die Pflege ?

Aber ich denke ich sollte vlt. einen guten ALU Rahmen nehmen und den mit guter Ausstaung beglücken.

Die Canyon Modelle sind echt klasse aber über 2000 geht garnicht.
Über lieber gerne so zwischen 1300 - 1700  bleiben wenn es möglich ist.

Vlt. hast du da noch ne Super Idee ?

Von Rose vlt. das Mr. Ride und von Canyon das GC AL SLX und Radon ZR Race 7.0.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Race-29-7-0_id_25113_.htm
http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose-mr-ride-2-29-2014/aid:652771
oder auch Mr. Ride 1 mit besserer SRAM Ausstattung.
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3175
oder 7.9 aber die Gabel geht hier natürlich garnicht und sind eigentlich schon zu schwer.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (5. Dezember 2013)

also von denen rädern in der preisklasse würde ich zum mr ride 2 29 2014 greifen. das 2013er modell was es noch im angebot gibt, hat schwere laufräder!
damit machst du nichts falsch. die reba ist ein paar gramm schwerer wie die SID. ich fahre an meinem wettkampfbike auch eine reba rlt.
die übersetzung würde ich einfach testen. wenns dir nicht passt, im bikemarkt verkaufen genügend leute kettenblätter, da kriegst du sicher günstig welche und kannst deine auch wieder verkaufen.
das mr ride 1 würde ich auf keinen fall nehmen, da hast du nichts leichtes und schnelles mehr.


----------



## MaHaHnE (5. Dezember 2013)

Moin.

Ich selber bin ca. 192 groß und habe letztes Jahr das Radon ZR Race 29 8.0 gekauft. Größte Rahmengöße und bin sehr glücklich damit.  Einzig den Sattel und die Laufräder habe ich getauscht. Habe Notubes ARCH EX felgen und tublessreifen drauf. die Mavic Crossride habe ich zwar noch mit den Originalreifen (hatte zwischenzeitlich mal Schwalbe Kojaks drauf, aber nicht benötigt), werden aber verkauft. Vielleicht kommt sowas auch für Dich in Frage. Die Rahmen haben alle Aktuellen Features (tapered Steuerrohr, Steckachse, direct Mount Umwerfer) und sind solide. nicht unbedingt super Leichtbau, aber auch nicht bleischwer. Die laufräder haben hier wirklich was gebracht.


----------



## DerDOM (5. Dezember 2013)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> also von denen rädern in der preisklasse würde ich zum mr ride 2 29 2014 greifen. das 2013er modell was es noch im angebot gibt, hat schwere laufräder!
> damit machst du nichts falsch. die reba ist ein paar gramm schwerer wie die SID. ich fahre an meinem wettkampfbike auch eine reba rlt.
> die übersetzung würde ich einfach testen. wenns dir nicht passt, im bikemarkt verkaufen genügend leute kettenblätter, da kriegst du sicher günstig welche und kannst deine auch wieder verkaufen.
> das mr ride 1 würde ich auf keinen fall nehmen, da hast du nichts leichtes und schnelles mehr.



Also aktuell würde ich also zum ROSE Mr. Ride 2 29 2014 tentieren und bei Rose anfragen ob die das Große Ketten Blatt gegen ein 40 o. 42 tauschen könnten. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne mal ein Canyon aber da komme ich wohl aktuell mit der Kohle nicht hin oder ???
Alternativ steht bei Canyon sonst nur noch vlt. das Inflite zur Option.
Was schon überlegen ob ich ggf. nen Niner EMD 9 nehmen soll (siehe Anhang. Aber ob ich da auch mit der Kohle gut weg komme.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (5. Dezember 2013)

mit dem canyon al slx 8.9 machst du auch absolut nichts falsch.
wenn du keine rennen fährst, dann sind paar gramm mehr an den laufrädern nicht so wichtig. 200gramm mehr oder weniger merkst du im fahrverhalten nicht unbedingt so stark...
das niner hat aber wie abgebildet keine federgabel. außerdem ist der niner rahmen mit 1742gramm angegeben, sollte also schon schwerer sein wie der canyon und radon.
Wenn du auf preis/leistung gehst, dann  musst du radon/canyon/rose nehmen. wenn dir aber die marke viel wert ist, dann klar eher das niner...


----------



## DerDOM (5. Dezember 2013)

Marke ist egal.
Zu welchem würdest du raten das Rose Mr. RIDE oder Canyon GC AL SLX


----------



## Gary Jr. (5. Dezember 2013)

ein trek superfly, mod. halt, was in deinem budget liegt:

http://www.trekbikes.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain/cross_country/superfly/


----------



## DerDOM (5. Dezember 2013)

Auf Trek stehe ich nicht so


----------



## DerDOM (5. Dezember 2013)

Ob das MTB ne Starrgabel oder Federgabel hat ist egal.
Komm ja aktuell auch mit meinem Rose DX Pro Cross 3000 gut klar.
Aber den wollte ich wegen seinen Komponenten nicht im Winter nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDOM (5. Dezember 2013)

Habt ihr vlt. noch paar VorschlÃ¤ge wenn ich die 1400â¬ nicht Ã¼berschreiten will ?


----------



## F4B1 (5. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Was die Übersetzung angeht sollte ich vlt. doch über 3 Fach dann nachdenken.


Muss auch nicht unbedingt schlecht sein. Wiegt wenn überhaupt nur unwesentlich mehr, Kassette kann enger abgestuft sein (ich finde das ja noch immer angenehmer)und wenn man nicht gerade XC Rennen fährt dürfte es auch nicht wirklich stören, dass man vorne eventuell etwas mehr schalten muss. Dafür muss man sich keinen Kopf um die Übersetzungbandbreite machen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Also aktuell würde ich also zum ROSE Mr. Ride 2 29 2014 tentieren und bei Rose anfragen ob die das Große Ketten Blatt gegen ein 40 o. 42 tauschen könnten. Eigentlich hätte ich gerne mal ein Canyon aber da komme ich wohl aktuell mit der Kohle nicht hin oder ???
> Alternativ steht bei Canyon sonst nur noch vlt. das Inflite zur Option.
> Was schon überlegen ob ich ggf. nen Niner EMD 9 nehmen soll (siehe Anhang. Aber ob ich da auch mit der Kohle gut weg komme.



Ach du liebe Zeit, das EMD sieht ja mittlerweile aus... Das war mal ein richtig schöner Alurahmen, diese New-School-Fake-Carbon-Optik is ja der allerletzte Husten!


----------



## DerDOM (6. Dezember 2013)

Okay dann wird es eine 3-Fach Umsetzung. Und es soll ein ALU Rahmen werden.
Wo bekomme ich den für  unter 1400 Euro das leichteste und bessere Bike.

Hauptsache es ist DER Rahmen.
Es sollte ein leichter uns segr stabiker Rahmen sein. In dem das Gefühl hat das man zwischen den Reifen sitzt.
Wo man also richtig Power geben kann.

Das wichtigste ist das es schnell ist.


----------



## Gary Jr. (6. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Hauptsache es ist DER Rahmen.
> Es sollte ein leichter uns segr stabiker Rahmen sein. In dem das Gefühl hat das man zwischen den Reifen sitzt.
> Wo man also richtig Power geben kann.
> 
> Das wichtigste ist das es schnell ist.



dann wäre ein trek superfly doch genau richtig: leicht, schön verarbeitet mit schönen details, super geo dank g2 (sehr laufruhig, aber trotzdem wendig) 
was hast du gegen trek?


----------



## DerDOM (6. Dezember 2013)

http://www.poison-bikes.de/Mountainbikes/Hardtail-_teilgefedert_-29-Zoll/Zyankali-29/ 
Poison Zyankali 29 für 180 Euro mehr gibt es ne XT was meint ihr zu dem Bike.
Ne gute Basis ?

Überlege gerade auch ob ich ne Starr Carbon Gabel nehmen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDOM (6. Dezember 2013)

Gary Jr. schrieb:


> dann wäre ein trek superfly doch genau richtig: leicht, schön verarbeitet mit schönen details, super geo dank g2 (sehr laufruhig, aber trotzdem wendig)
> was hast du gegen trek?



Eigentlich nichts. Aber irgendwie zahl icch hier mehr den Namen mit.


----------



## Gary Jr. (6. Dezember 2013)

klar, bei einem markenbike vom fachhändler zahlst du etwas mehr. aber die alu-superfly's haben teilweise sehr attraktive preise.


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (6. Dezember 2013)

dann würde ich 1500euro hinlegen und das radon zr race 29 8.0 nehmen.
SID Gabel, 3-Fach XT Gruppe und DT Laufräder. und das rad ist sein geld echt wert.
Super leicht und sehr stabil geht leider nicht 
leichte alu-rahmen sind einfach weicher.
Bei deinem gewicht, wirst du aber, denk ich mal, den rahmen nicht ans limit bringen.


----------



## DerDOM (6. Dezember 2013)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> dann würde ich 1500euro hinlegen und das radon zr race 29 8.0 nehmen.
> SID Gabel, 3-Fach XT Gruppe und DT Laufräder. und das rad ist sein geld echt wert.
> Super leicht und sehr stabil geht leider nicht
> leichte alu-rahmen sind einfach weicher.
> Bei deinem gewicht, wirst du aber, denk ich mal, den rahmen nicht ans limit bringen.



Bike ist echt klasse aber Farbe geht garnicht. Hättest du noch ne alternative?


----------



## DerDOM (7. Dezember 2013)

Bonecrusher301 schrieb:


> dann würde ich 1500euro hinlegen und das radon zr race 29 8.0 nehmen.
> SID Gabel, 3-Fach XT Gruppe und DT Laufräder. und das rad ist sein geld echt wert.
> Super leicht und sehr stabil geht leider nicht
> leichte alu-rahmen sind einfach weicher.
> Bei deinem gewicht, wirst du aber, denk ich mal, den rahmen nicht ans limit bringen.



Hi,
wie wäre es denn mir MR Ride 1 und ner Aufrüstung auf ne XT Schaltung + Kurbel?
Schnell ? Ist die Geo denn Race oder eher Tour ?
Gabel kann ivh ja später noch tauschen! 
Laufräder ja auch noch.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2013)

mein Tip fÃ¼r fÃ¼r knapp 1600â¬:
http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...h=/Shops/61889209/Products/03013-Ambition29er

Komplett XT. Gabel geht Magura TS8R oder RS SID. Farben kann man da auch individuell bestellen und Service ist granatengut aus eigener Erfahrung!


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (7. Dezember 2013)

was schnelles wirst du in der preisklasse einfach nicht kriegen. die laufräder sind immer schwerer. das transalp ist zwar so ganz gut ausgestattet, aber die crossride laufräder sind halt schwer, über 2kg, da ists definitiv nicht mehr schnell und außerdem sinds mavic...
dann würde ich das canyon al slx 8.9 für 1599, da wiegen die laufräder wenigstens 1800gramm. Das rose mr ride 1 würde ich net nehmen. da ist ja alles schwer und wenn du's im laufe der zeit tauscht, dann kommste trotzdem auf noch mehr...
wenn dir 1600 immernoch zu viel sind, dann nimm was mit slx ausstattung aber einigermaßen leichten laufrädern, wie z.b. die im canyon.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2013)

Für das Canyon spricht sicher die Fox-Gabel, die zumindest am Anfang ein sahniges Ansprechverhalten hat. Für das Transalp die RS SID, dass sie in punkto Haltbarkeit, Service und Ersatzteil-Versorgung deutlich besser ist.

Die +200g Laufräder am transalp würde ich hier vernachlässigen zumal das Gesamtgewicht nahezug identisch ist. Bei transalp könnte man z.B. auch gegen Aufpreis aus dem "Ambition Team 29er 2.0" auf die ZTR Crest mit den Hopenaben upgraden...die bei transalp24 sind da recht flexibel und bauen eher "custommade"....

...hab ansonsten bei Canyon auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht (hab 2 bikes von denen gekauft) aber das ist halt eher unpersönlicher dort und wenig flexibel..


----------



## Bonecrusher301 (7. Dezember 2013)

also wenn man auch ztr crest nehmen kann, dann würde ich auf alle fälle das transalp nehmen mit den ztr crest felgen und hope naben.
Die mavic sind halt nicht nur schwerer, sondern meiner meinung nach einfach schlechter.
Also für 1800 würde ich das transalp Ambition Team 29er 2.0 nehmen!
allein die felgen sind ja in der preisklasse eine echte seltenheit und definitiv ihr geld wert. außerdem besteht dann die möglichkeit auf tubless umzusteigen!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (7. Dezember 2013)

gute entscheidung...vor allen wegen den hopenaben, die man auf alle standards umbauen und easy warten kann. ich fahre den lrs mit einer flowfelge...das beste was ich jemals hatte...nicht nur wegen der tubelessoption sondern auch wegen der haltbarkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerDOM (8. Dezember 2013)

http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...n29er/SubProducts/03016-Ambition29er-0001[1] 

Ich denke ich werde dieses hier nehmen.
Und mir die DT Swiss X 1900 29" oder Fulcrum Red Power 29" XL holen.

Es wird ja auch täglich zur Arbeit genutzt.

Ggf. hole ich es mit einer Carbon Starrgabel.

Dachte an diese Farbe:


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> http://www.transalp24.de/epages/618...n29er/SubProducts/03016-Ambition29er-0001[1]
> 
> Ich denke ich werde dieses hier nehmen.
> Und mir die DT Swiss X 1900 29" oder Fulcrum Red Power 29" XL holen.
> ...



gutes bike! aber wenn Du auch täglich zur Arbeit damit fährst, dann hol Dir für das bike lieber einen klassischen Laufradsatz mit normalen Speichen, den man leicht warten bzw. einspeichen lassen kann...Systemlaufräder taugen da wenig (würde ich verscherbeln). Am besten vorne noch ein Nabendynamo und ne Lampe!


----------



## DerDOM (8. Dezember 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> gutes bike! aber wenn Du auch täglich zur Arbeit damit fährst, dann hol Dir für das bike lieber einen klassischen Laufradsatz mit normalen Speichen, den man leicht warten bzw. einspeichen lassen kann...Systemlaufräder taugen da wenig (würde ich verscherbeln). Am besten vorne noch ein Nabendynamo und ne Lampe!



Hast du da paar Beispiele für mich.
Licht habe ich per Akku an meinem Bike. Bzw an meinem Sommercrosser.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Hast du da paar Beispiele für mich.
> Licht habe ich per Akku an meinem Bike. Bzw an meinem Sommercrosser.



such einfach mal selber  nach 28er und "Nabendynamo an 28". Ich hab mein LR für 26er und Stadtschlampe bei laufrad.net für kleines Geld gekauft und es hält ganz gut...z.B. sowas:
http://www.laufrad.net/products/Lau...AC2000-mit-Disc-Sport-Nabendynamo-silber.html


----------



## DerDOM (8. Dezember 2013)

Von DT Swiss, Fulcron oder Mavic gibt es keine die was taugen für meinen Zweck?

Nabendynamo brauche ich wirklich nicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (8. Dezember 2013)

DerDOM schrieb:


> Von DT Swiss, Fulcron oder Mavic gibt es keine die was taugen für meinen Zweck?
> 
> Nabendynamo brauche ich wirklich nicht.



vielleicht überlegst Du Dir erstmal den gewünschten Einsatzzweck. Sport oder "zur Arbeit" sind für mich zwei völlig unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke!
Wenn man zur Arbeit fährt, taugt auf Dauer nur Nabendynamo...alles andere wird irgendwann nervig.

Ansonsten sind System-LRS oft mit wenigen Speichen verbaut und die sind auch noch individuell, was Form und Ausführung angeht und schlechter nachzuzentrieren. Ich seh da keinen Vorteil, sich sowas anzuschaffen. Ausserdem braucht man dafür oft spezielle Speichen und Speichenschlüssel. Teilweise dauert es sogar Wochen, bis man an die Ersatzteile herankommt oder muss das Zeugs einschicken.
Ein klassischer Laufradsatz mit 32 Speichen lässt sich easy selber zentrieren bzw. beim shop um die Ecke reparieren.

Wenn Dir das Ganze zu nervig ist, kauf Dir das Transalp so wie es ist...fahr solange es geht und wenn Du einen Speichenbruch hast, machste Deine eigenen Erfahrungen ;-)...


----------



## DerDOM (10. Dezember 2013)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Für das Canyon spricht sicher die Fox-Gabel, die zumindest am Anfang ein sahniges Ansprechverhalten hat. Für das Transalp die RS SID, dass sie in punkto Haltbarkeit, Service und Ersatzteil-Versorgung deutlich besser ist.
> 
> Die +200g Laufräder am transalp würde ich hier vernachlässigen zumal das Gesamtgewicht nahezug identisch ist. Bei transalp könnte man z.B. auch gegen Aufpreis aus dem "Ambition Team 29er 2.0" auf die ZTR Crest mit den Hopenaben upgraden...die bei transalp24 sind da recht flexibel und bauen eher "custommade"....
> 
> ...hab ansonsten bei Canyon auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht (hab 2 bikes von denen gekauft) aber das ist halt eher unpersönlicher dort und wenig flexibel..



Es wird dann wohl echt eher nen Transalp MTB.
Hardtail MTB Transalp Ambition Team 29er 5.0 - 2014


----------

